# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Acropora >  Acropora echinata

## Pedro Azevedo

_Acropora echinata_
*
Nome Latin:* Acropora echinata
*Crescimento:* medio
*Grau de dificuldade:* facil/medio
*Luz:* medio/forte
*Corrente:* medio/forte
*Reprodução:* fragmentação

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Nome Latin: Acropora echinata
Crescimento: medio
Grau de dificuldade: facil/medio
Luz: medio/forte
Corrente: medio/forte
Reprodução: fragmentação

----------

